# In case anyone is still doubting about the influences of pet food companies on vets



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

So this is pretty great and fascinating. A vet clinic in Arkansas posted a photo of Beneful warning people of feeding it since they saw a recurring number of health issues when on this food including, allergies, GI problems, seizures and organ failure. It seems to have spread like wildfire, responses mostly coming from uneducated owners basically saying that they have been feeding it for years with no issues. Other people thanking for bringing this to their attention because their animals had those problems and they didn't even think to connect it to the food. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15072359.39390.171020129603271&type=1&theater

I've been checking the thread periodically, mostly to put the dog food advisor link on it in case someone wanted to do extra research. 

This is the recent response coming from a vet that owns the practice:



> TRUTH……
> -I am a licensed and practicing veterinarian.
> -I started this very thread on the dangers of Beneful.
> -I graduated 10 years ago from the number 2 vet school in the nation.
> ...


I've heard people say that dog food companies have no influence over vet students.. yeah right. nice try.


----------



## Gavin (Feb 14, 2012)

People need to start looking beyond the marketing lies eventually. It is so frustrating when you tell someone how bad the food they are feeding their dog is and they turn around and say my dog is doing fine.
They are doing fine by the standards that those liars tell you, BUT they can do so much BETTER!

We were on hills for two years with our labs, we thought they looked fantastic. Switched to a more natuaral diet and now they look and and feel even better.

WAKE UP people, WAKE UP!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Saw that on fb too, maybe even from you. Glad to read honesty from him.


----------



## TTs Towel (Jul 10, 2012)

"Since we have started promoting good nutrition in this practice, I have seen about a 75% decline in my ear, skin and allergy cases. "

This is interesting. If you read any number of journal articles produced by the American College of Veterinary Dermatologists you can find that environmental allergies make up anywhere from 80 to 90% of all allergic dogs and only 10-20% are truly food allergic. Odd that she would see a 75% reduction given that only 10-20% of all allergic dogs will even be affected by the change in diet.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

TTs Towel said:


> "Since we have started promoting good nutrition in this practice, I have seen about a 75% decline in my ear, skin and allergy cases. "
> 
> This is interesting. If you read any number of journal articles produced by the American College of Veterinary Dermatologists you can find that environmental allergies make up anywhere from 80 to 90% of all allergic dogs and only 10-20% are truly food allergic. Odd that she would see a 75% reduction given that only 10-20% of all allergic dogs will even be affected by the change in diet.


Hippocrates -- "Let food be thy medicine & let thy medicine be food"

Just for a moment, stop and ask yourself... Could low quality, so called, "bad foods" be making my animals immune system work overtime on internal issues, rather than fight off external allergens? Could a change in diet, to something more easily digested, and more of a proper "carnivorous" diet bolster my pets immune system? I believe it can, and these two things can and do make a difference in your animals ability to fight allergens, and bacteria itself. Why do dogs die, or come near to death from salmonella in dog food, but... when we feed our animals raw food supposedly laden with salmonella and e-coli they are just fine? could it be possible that the bolstering of their immune systems helps to fight different things such as allergens? 
ETA: one more question; Could it also be possible that the Animals immune system is "over-reacting" to something in low quality, or poor quality dog foods, causing allergies, or the susceptibility to them?
op2:


----------

